# Electronic Cigarettes: No Adverse Effects On Blood And Oxygen Supply



## Stroodlepuff (28/10/13)

Electronic cigarette use does not cause any immediate adverse effects on coronary circulation and oxygen supply to the heart, according to a new study presented today in the European Society of Cardiology annual congress in Amsterdam.

Full article here: http://www.ecigarette-research.com/web/index.php/research/127-no-adverse-effects


----------



## Andre (28/10/13)

Good to know, nic coma here we come!


----------

